

Ask HN: Selling laptop, how to wipe information? - deafcheese

I'm selling my laptop, and I'm wondering what everyone uses to wipe computers clean of personal data before passing it on.
======
blhack
You want this: <http://www.dban.org/>

By the way, this isn't really an appropriate question for HN.

~~~
deafcheese
Thanks for the suggestion.

However, I find the other part of your comment non-constructive. If you don't
think that my question is inappropriate for HN, fine. But just writing it off
without giving any justification or advice doesn't do anything to improve the
community.

------
Khao
I normally use a Linux boot disk to boot in live CD and then I format my disk
and use an utility that writes random bits on the drive. I can't remember how
this utility is called but I think a quick google search will give a lot of
results.

------
BMarkmann
I've always been partial to DBAN:

<http://www.dban.org/>

